
Norway first with battery-ferry, now mandatory where possible. Hydrogen is next - punnerud
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tu.no%2Fartikler%2Fi-2015-ble-norge-forst-ut-med-elferge-na-skal-ny-milepael-nas%2F358972&edit-text=&act=url
======
rektide
Current ferry, Ampere, is 2 x 450kW (600HP) motors, 1000kWh of batteries, and
makes 34 trips of 5.7km. Aluminum. NICE! [http://www.ship-
technology.com/projects/norled-zerocat-elect...](http://www.ship-
technology.com/projects/norled-zerocat-electric-powered-ferry/)

------
dhimes
Electric ferry- battery _powered._ They plan to develop hydrogen fueled
ferries- but may start in passengerless freighters until the safety stuff is
worked out.

